# OT: (2) $500 Honda Rebate Certificates for $400 each



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

*$500 Honda Rebate Certificate - $400 (Any Honda Dealer)*

Hi, 

This is off topic, but I recently received 2 American Honda rebate certificates; each worth $500 in compensation for grossly over-exaggerated gas mileage claims for the Honda Civic Hybrid. As part of a large class action settlement, I received two of these certificates. Unfortunately, I don't plan on purchasing or leasing another car for many years, so I won't be able to take advantage of these certificates. That being said, I'm hoping that someone would be willing to take them off my hands. In order to make it worth your time, I'll sell you one of these for $400! You make $100 off the deal, and I'll finally receive my cash. I would sell you both, but Honda will only allow each person to redeem one certificate. Please help me out!! I can sign this certificate over to you online or in person. As someone reading this post, I'm sure you may be a little nervous, but I assure it's a legitimate deal. I just want to redeem my cash compensation from the settlement. For more information, please refer to the Honda Civic Hybrid Settlement website. https://hchsettlement.com/ You can also call me with any questions you may have about the deal. My name is Curtis, I live in Boise, and I can be reached in person or by phone at 

(two 0 8) 6 zero 8 four 5 one zero

Thanks


----------



## Happy406 (Jan 13, 2013)

Fing Honda.


----------

